# Painting off a sloped roof.



## Mike o (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello folks,

I'm new to this forum. I do several repair/ odd jobs as side work each year. Here's a new one for me. Please advise the best way to safely paint this wallregarding ladders or scaffolding. It's hardi siding. The roof is a 12 pitch. Reach is roughly 10' up from roof line to facial boards . Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Pretty easy one. You need a ridge hook and 24' or 28' ladder. Separate extension, attach ridge hook to top section and install on roof along wall. Use fall protection if needed.

http://acroadmin.com/acrobtest/wp-content/uploads/sites/2/2013/04/11082-1b-300x300.jpg

http://www.amazon.com/Qualcraft-2481-Ladder-Hook-Wheel/dp/B0000224MR


----------



## Mike o (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you. Thoughts on how to get 10 straight up from there to reach the facia.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

I think you'll be surprised what you can reach once you've setup the ladder. It's more about the distance measured perpendicular from roof to roof. Because when you want to want to paint the fascia 10' from the roof edge as you say, you'll be standing about half way up the ladder on the roof. A 6' person can reach 8' with a brush. Once you know how far you can reach to the right from a 10' or 12' A-frame ladder placed over the shrubs along the wall you'll know what you'll have to reach from the ladder on the roof. The hardest place will likely be the left side of and above the louver. Use a brush extender if needed.


----------



## Allsurface (Aug 17, 2014)

Google 
Pivit ladder tool. 

Most SW stores have them.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Allsurface said:


> Google
> Pivit ladder tool.
> 
> Most SW stores have them.


Interesting.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

*Painting safely on sloped roof*

Both suggestions above for the win! I use the Qualcraft ladder hooks that have wheels, so you can extend it by rolling it up over the peak with no damage to the roof. The Pivits are useful for countless applications. A combination of both, coupled with some good safety gear, would be the safest bet.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Interesting.


While i like the pivit for some uses, the stairs application is the most questionable one. I will only use it like that with a ground man supporting it. There have been accidents and user error is always a factor.


----------



## Mike o (Jan 17, 2014)

I want to thank you all for sharing thoughts. The chicken ladder looks good but... I'm installing 2 "ram crown on the facia. Caulking, Nail filler. Sand prime. Then two coats finish white. Then two coats on the hardi with color change. That is a lot of time on ladder rungs and still not sure about the 10' horizontal challenge. I'll do the job in sections but want to be very safe. I can work a section at a time combined with lower level work. I'm thinking about investing in 3-5 sets 5x5 scaffolds and accessories. Making the following items is easy for me plus I can use the scaffolds, walkups plus a hand made 24 walk board of future projects.

Not sure if the toe board nailed to roof will cause problems.


----------



## Mike o (Jan 17, 2014)

Home made walk boards


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

The pivit level is awesome. I've been using it for a few years now. It's got textured rubber on both ends touching the stairs so it's not going anywhere...on roofs is no good ...you can use the hollow space inside it to carry tools up the ladder. The small sand like roof particles will make it slide off slowly; I tried.

If you have two, install them on 2 ext ladders and put a plank on. I'd use a proper scaffold or lift before I try that lol

But for stairs, it's perfect. We use it all the time.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

That or rent a towable lift.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

+1 for Ladder Hook


I also attach a nylon climbing rope (hooked under the ladder - on the same ladder hook), so I have something to hold onto. It allows me to feel safe when I stand up or "lean-out". 

You can also put the Pivot Level on top of the ladder rungs (when the ladder is laying flat on roof). The Pivit Level will sit between standard ladder rungs perfectly and you can rest on it, or stand on it without it going anywhere. It can be wedged in place without fear of moving.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I have all so used a combination of roof hook and a pair of other hooks that I blacksmith. And mad a huge wedge to get me up to where I need to get. Wedge fitted inside the rugs of the ladder. Second set of hooks when to the ladder.


----------

